# Blue Cross asking for 60 percent rate hike for Obamacare plans in Texas in 2017



## Dudewho (Jul 27, 2016)

http://bizbeatblog.dallasnews.com/2...ke-for-obamacare-plans-in-texas-in-2017.html/


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 27, 2016)

Blue Cross completely withdrew from New Mexico earlier this year because our Superintendent of Insurance would not approve a similar rate increase here for 2017.  So BC/BS insureds are now having to look for a new insurance carrier for 2017.  Big mess this is turning out to be.


----------

